# Golden nugget



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

People in the Koi world tend to hate mutts, but I think they can look wonderful. So far, most people seem to agree with me. 

What do you guys think?










I keep pet Koi and two Goldfish in a 3k pond. All but one happen to be males. Each spring I get 40-100+ babies I have to rehome. Some of them are quite pretty.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice coloration! Looks like gold.


----------



## Lee04 (Feb 11, 2012)

I like them too! If I had a pond (which might happen...come to think of it) I could see myself having some.


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Nothing wrong with mutts! Like you said some can be quite beautiful!


----------

